# New hairs sneaking in...



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So Bama just turned six months! Maybe about a month ago she started to get noticble white hairs at the top of her back legs/rear end, and some scattered elsewhere. She has always had some on paws, tummy and chin, although more now that when she was really little. 

Could this be adult hairs coming in, which means before long some good old fashioned coat blowing? Is this a sign of some major color change? 

For those who haven't read about Bama before, she is a havanese-pomeranian. The vet thinks she is definitely more hav in looks than pom (although she has ears that stick up like a pom). At a recent checkup she said that she thinks she will definitely have hair as havanese do and not fur as pomeranians do. 

Poms go thru 'puppy uglies' at around 4-8 months. They loose their baby fluff and stop looking like pom puppies but they don't look like pom grown ups either. Bama doesn't seem to be losing hair, except the basic amount that is in the comb or brush after grooming. 

So the new color hairs coming...does it sound like she will soon blow coat? Once the adult hairs start showing up, how long until the mess really begins? How do I best prepare (besides regular brushing)? 

My previous dog grooming experience was yorkie....and a bath loving yorkie at that. ;-)


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Trying to put pictures up but having problems.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like Bama is going through a color change to me . . .though throwing Pomeranian into the mix makes it a tad tricky to know for sure. Isabella had a medium brown saddle over her back until she was 11 months old when blowing coat just got away from me and I either had to get her severely clipped or we would both lose our minds :frusty:

She looked white after that but the brown is starting to come back. Havanese can go through several color changes over the years and I'm guessing Bama is experiencing that change. She's probably too young to be blowing coat unless you've had her spayed already. But again, with Pomeranian in the mix, she may shed rather than blow coat.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Yay a reply! thanks! 
She got fixed around 5 months (she is 6 1/2 now). She has lost most of her baby teeth. She is 5.5 pounds (we think she will max out at 6). 

I noticed last night she is getting some white eyelashes. And around get mouth looks brown (and not just when out in the sun). 

When is the earliest a fixed hav will start to blow coat? 

I really need to hop on an actual computer to post some pics. 

The vet thinks she will have 'hair' as opposed to 'fur'. She says she hasn't seen a dog like her before, that she is one of a kind (sometimes she says she is a toy not a dog). I pointed out that surely she must have litter mates out there somewhere. ;-) Some days I think Bama is part kitten. ;-)

I have trimmed her some. In the back around her butt, and I evened up her legs (one front one got shaved when she was fixed). And as it gets long on the sides/tummy area I have kept it a little bit trimmed. And I trimmed her bangs recently too.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Definitely the vet knows best . . .but I'd love to see pics of Bama . . .she sounds down right precious. What color is she where the white is coming in?

Blowing coat, at least with my Hav . . .was horrendous. After hours of brushing out all those mats, she'd wake up next morning with all the mats back. There's no mistaking it when it happens. But obviously it wasn't so bad if I'm willing to go through it all again


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I want pictures too! Have you seen Boo the famous Pomeranian? He is the cutest dog even has a book I noticed selling at nordstroms. It sounds like she is going threw a defendant coat change. You will have to really keep up with the grooming or you will be sorry I'll try to post a picture of Boo.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

the first pic is from August. She was about three months old I think. The second one is more recent...not an exciting photo at all, just showing some of her hair.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Suzi-
Yes, grooming is a must. We're still working on her cooperating...here's what Bama thinks about grooming...


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So I was looking through her 'baby pictures' and she definitely has more white fur than before. 
And looking online at pictures or puppy uglies, she is not going through them. For those not familiar with Pomeranians, they lose puppy fur and then adult comes in...so they look funny but don't get matted like those who 'blow coat'. 

So since she has gotten these new hairs and not been losing puppy fur, I'm guessing that, at least for the most part, she is gonna 'blow coat'.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I noticed yesterday when brushing that she has more white hairs on her back that aren't seen from the top. While she has some longer white ones, these are shorter and hide under the longer fur. 
I guess it's similar to the white hairs on the top of her hind legs. I had that trimmed short so it definitely is more visible there.


----------

